# Just wanted to drop a line and say hey from 10k+feet



## acpeacemaker (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey all,
Its been a while. In fact almost a couple of years. Back home I had a lot of life changing happenings that I had 
gone through. Needed time to catch my breath, and start completely from scratch. I moved my little family almost 
950 miles away to the Colorado mountains. Its funny how people react when they ask about my residence. Because 
city people just don't seem to understand a lot of it. I'm out in the middle of nowhere above 10, 000ft. Right smack dab in the mountains. But, I absolutely enjoy it. The deer in my pics come straight to my front door as well as elk. The last pic is my front yard.I have a bear that usually comes through now and again. My two dogs have become inside dogs now, due to having a mountain lion that comes through at night. Anyone know of a decent firearm (pricewise) that would be good for this. I have a few but considering others. Its so refreshing to be able to step outside and see the amazing night sky so clearly.
I do miss my family back home as I nor my wife have any friends/family here. But, this move has made such a strong
bond her and I had never had before.
Anyways, I wanted to say thank you so much to this wonderful forum for all the awesome advice and knowledge it has
given me. With it I have taken and ran with it to a whole new level. I am actually working for one of the biggest mines 
in Colorado. I could not have made it here without it or without you guys. 

To Harold,
Good lord buddy. What an awesome achievement on this forum you've made. Congrats! You absolutely deserve it.

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## cnbarr (Mar 12, 2015)

Congratulations, what a beautiful spot you have there, happy to hear things are going well!

What mine are you working for?


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey cnbarr,
Thanks 
I don't know if I can say cause a lot of the work seems to be hush, hush. And I don't want to put that on the line.
But its one of the biggest in Cripple Creek/Victor area. They have a lab that is underground. 
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## cnbarr (Mar 12, 2015)

I understand that, its the same where I work!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 12, 2015)

I almost ended up in Utah as my first choice. Talked with a small mine and about a job and it was all legit.
Almost, into it and they hit me up a week later telling me their mine was broke and looking for investors. Even had the
nerve to ask me as a job applicant if I had any money I wanted to throw their way. Either bait n' switch . Or really desperate. 
Needless to say I declined. :lol:


----------



## cnbarr (Mar 12, 2015)

Did it happen to be a mine out near toolele, in the the gold hill area?


----------



## cnbarr (Mar 12, 2015)

Although, it could have been cool if you did end up in Utah, I haven't met a single other refiner out this way!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't remember the exact place, but it was about an hour and a half or so from Grand Junction going southwest.


----------



## Lou (Mar 12, 2015)

Good for you. It is nice to be in nature.

I suggest a Glock 20 in 10 mm. Not exactly a 44 mag (_minimum_ for Kodiaks) but I'd rather have 15+1 to discourage a bear or mountain lion. I guess Glock is making a bigger 6" slide pre-milled for a red dot. Probably be a good gun for backpacking in the Rockies.


----------



## Geo (Mar 12, 2015)

An inexpensive rifle that, personally, I think is a great short and long range weapon is the Hi-Point 995 carbine. They run in the $300 - $450 range new depending on accessories and the best part is they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions Lou and Geo. I will definitely look into them. Few more pics


----------



## METLMASHER (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice yard!


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 13, 2015)

acpeacemaker said:


> To Harold,
> Good lord buddy. What an awesome achievement on this forum you've made. Congrats! You absolutely deserve it.


Thanks, Andrew! I appreciate the kind things you've said, but it takes everyone to make this board work---right down to the newest of newbies, so I'll spread the glowing comments amongst all of us, including you! I feel we all deserve a pat on the back for making this a success, but it would never have come about without our founder and leader, Noxx. 

Susan and I made a similar move about 18 years ago. We left the "big city" and chose a secluded spot, 5½ acres of wooded land. We have deer here daily, along with a nice variety of birds (which we feed and enjoy). Have yet to see a mountain lion, but we've found tracks around our shop on more than one occasion. Like you, we have bear, but they're quite elusive. We've seen only one. 

You didn't make mention of the first picture, but she's a beautiful child! Thanks for sharing with us!

Continued success with your new venture.

Harold


----------



## Smack (Mar 13, 2015)

Went through Cripple Creek and Victor in 2010, a little too high for me, I was ok the first day but the lack of o2 was hitting me pretty hard the second day. There are so many things to see just in the continental US alone that one can get overwhelmed easily. 4700 miles in 8 days, I'd say I missed a lot. 

Glad your doing well but I'm a little envious


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 13, 2015)

That is my 4th and last child.  This is a creek that is around my house. Anways she's 3 and in that picture she was
picking up float quartz with specks of visible gold on her own. One proud parent. 

cnbarr, 
Do you use cyanide that way? Whenever I came into this position they wanted the applicant to do certain things
like on site field test samples etc. I still have yet to do this. Before getting here this was one of the main concerns that I tossed over so many times. This forum put some of that there with good reason. Not fearing that I couldn't do it. But the 
the kind enough to make you know you better have all your focus on exactly whats going on. (Hope that makes sense)

Smack,
My kids somewhat had a problem when we first got here. One kept having a bloody nose due the dryer climate. I feel 
your pain on the miles...We drove over 5, 000 in less than a week moving all our stuff...


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow Man! What a place to live. I would be in heaven if the altitude didn't kill me. Good Luck with your future venture.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks maynman1751 

Im extremely impatient for the next couple months to come. My family has had a small hard rock mine pass through
from each other and I've gone to it ever since I was an itty bitty. Its a days hike, but well worth it. The mine has visible gold. Unlike the one I work for. Which isn't mostly. I wish i had someone to go with, but don't know anyone here... Waiting for the snow to melt around higher elevations...We had 4 ft of snow just around my house a couple weeks ago.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 21, 2015)

If anyone is coming out this way or already here and have an itch for playing with some hard rock ore. Give me a yell.
Take care
Andrew


----------

